
Ask HN: What are the best questions to ask a CTO during a job interview? - northisup
What do you ask beyond &quot;what does your stack look like?&quot;
======
telebone_man
I think it'd be fun to ask their thoughts on something controversial, within a
field relevant to the role.

Doesn't have to be technical, in my opinion.

